# Cherry Burl Scrap Mini-Box



## davinci27 (Jul 23, 2011)

So I still don't have a new hand wheel for my tailstock, so there's no precision drilling which means no pen making.  In the mean time, here's a little box I made out of a scrap of burl.  Mark St. Leger did a demo at my turning club.  he made a small box out of a burl scrap.  Here's the handout: http://www.markstleger.com/Rectangular Box with a Burl Edge Handout.doc. 

I decided to give it a try and here's what I ended up with.  This scrap is about 1.5" wide X 1.5" tall X 5.5" long. The opening is around 0.75" in diameter. The finish is wipe on poly. It was a fun little box and I can't wait to do a few more.

This scrap had been laying on my floor for over 2 years.


----------



## juteck (Jul 23, 2011)

Great looking box!  Looks like you learned a thing or two at the demo.  

Mark is a fun demonstrator  -- I have one of his hand chased nut&bolt sets out of ziricote.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, I really enjoyed the demonstration.  It was interesting and there were a couple of lathe made chucks that he demo'd.  Makes me want to go out and cut up some perfectly good burl caps just to make little boxes.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice work. The link did not work for me though, got a 404 error. Was interested in seeing it though.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 23, 2011)

That's is very cool. I really like it.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 24, 2011)

Very neat box.  The link did not work, I also got a 404 error message.


----------



## juteck (Jul 24, 2011)

Try this link, then scroll down to the article.

http://www.markstleger.com/Articles/articles.htm


----------



## pensbydesign (Jul 24, 2011)

nice job, must have been scary down at the end of the wing.


----------



## terryf (Jul 24, 2011)

Now THAT is pretty neat!! My wife would kill for that


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 25, 2011)

I updated the link, so it should work now.  And yes the pucker factor was big right at the end.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 25, 2011)

Really nice Ben!! You haven't lost your touch, that's for sure!:biggrin:


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jul 25, 2011)

Ben you must have been a good boy to get some shop time. I like this project, and keep em comin'.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep stayed out of trouble all week.  The bad thing about this little project is I like it so much I find myself wanting to cut perfectly good burls into scraps.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 26, 2011)

@terryf You need to tell you wife that you'll have to buy a full burl so you can cut of a scrap piece to make her one. @pr_princess Thanks.  I'm excited to be turning again.  I've got a couple of your transparent custom pour's already laid out and ready to go for an upcoming pen.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks John. That worked for me.


----------



## kludge77 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's really cool! Well done


----------



## jbswearingen (Jul 27, 2011)

I really like that!

Do you have a mini or full sized lathe?  I can imagine it would have made a mini shake pretty badly!


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 29, 2011)

This was turned on my full size lathe, but I'm pretty sure I could have turned it on my mini.  The scrap was pretty light, and by the time you rough it to size and shape, there's not much weight to make the lathe dance.  Just rough it at a slow speed, then bring the speed up a little once you get some of the wood removed.


----------



## jbswearingen (Jul 29, 2011)

Your bowl got me to try one of my own.  Here's the bottom; I'll try to turn the top tonight:


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking good!!!  I'm in the middle of another one as well.  Hope to finish hollowing it and turn the bottom tonight.


----------

